# Sphodromantis sp



## psyconiko (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## rs4guy (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice pic, is that a Linoela? (sp?)


----------



## psyconiko (Nov 26, 2011)

It is not viridis sp

aurea sp

linolea sp

" blue flash" sp

Any idea?


----------



## psyconiko (Nov 26, 2011)

rs4guy said:


> Nice pic, is that a Linoela? (sp?)


I am really not sure...nymphs were red.


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 26, 2011)

Then it's not linolea's, as they are green, I have 3 of them.


----------



## gripen (Nov 26, 2011)

this appears to be s. centrilis.


----------



## psyconiko (Nov 26, 2011)

On this tutorial they say nymphs from this species are dark brown....

http://www.easyinsects.co.uk/site/content/view/29/1/

I think it is a Sphodromantis baccettii.It comes from Benin(WC)


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## psyconiko (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## psyconiko (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice shots Nikkko, that's a good looking specimen.


----------



## agent A (Dec 14, 2011)

wow! r u going to breed them?


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes I want to breed them But I have like 10 females and 1 male.So I have to be careful.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 14, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Yes I want to breed them But I have like 10 females and 1 male.So I have to be careful.


I hate when that happens. I'm always finding myself surrounded by willing females. Then one gets jealous and tries to bite my head off.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like Blue Flash in the face (obviously female) but no markings inside the raptors. Kind of looks like viridis but they have more pronounced yellow knobs on the forearms.

Here are what viridis nymphs look like if that helps...

*viridis Fresh hatch*






*viridis **2-days old*






*viridis **L2*






*viridis **Adults*






*Blue Flash sub female face*






*Blue Flash adult female*











Hey! Maybe they are Blue Flash. I think only the males have the raptor markings.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 14, 2011)

*BLUE FLASH!*

Here are your red nymphs...






From this post:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=23534


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 14, 2011)

Amazing pictures like always.By the way do you know the latin name of the "Blue flash"?


----------



## Precarious (Dec 14, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Amazing pictures like always.By the way do you know the latin name of the "Blue flash"?


Sphodromantis sp.


----------



## Ruaumoko (Dec 14, 2011)

Nikkko said:


>


I appear to have one female and one male of this species. My female shed tonight and my male shed about 2-3weeks ago.

Same colouring, same dark mandibles,same speckled pattern on her raptoral arms and even though she has just shed I can already see her markings on her wings.

Would be really interested to know what she is hehe


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 16, 2011)

Precarious said:


> Looks like Blue Flash in the face (obviously female) but no markings inside the raptors. Kind of looks like viridis but they have more pronounced yellow knobs on the forearms.
> 
> *Blue Flash sub female face*
> 
> ...


I think the green ones have the blue markings and the brown ones do not have it. Here is a female with blue markings.


----------



## agent A (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice pics precarious!!! Cool how viridis turn all green at L2


----------



## Precarious (Dec 17, 2011)

happy1892 said:


> I think the green ones have the blue markings and the brown ones do not have it. Here is a female with blue markings.


A-ha! Good to know. Thanks!



agent A said:


> Nice pics precarious!!! Cool how viridis turn all green at L2


Yeah, that was the last generation. I've got fresh nymphs that are only L1. Hoping they turn that same jade green.

By the way, I have nymphs and ooths available if anyone is interested. I'll probably get an ad posted next week.


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok until we find a name for that species,We shall call it Sphodromantis sp "Benin".


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## psyconiko (Jan 21, 2012)




----------

